# New Agama Dragon Terrarium Set-up



## DayGecko (Jun 21, 2010)

So I bought an Agama Dragon a couple of weeks ago (A spur of the moment thing after seeing it  And have spent the last week or so getting bits and pieces ready for when it arrives and decided to show a step by step of my tank as I go along. I knows theres a lot on here already but I always forget to take pictures when ever I start new tank... 

The tank has yet to arrive which is the new Exo Terra 90 long x 45 depth x 90 height, I went for the biggest as I want to go all out with the decoration and plants which I love doing and have been getting a bit carried away 

Picture to follow...


----------



## DayGecko (Jun 21, 2010)

I wanted to build a paludarium this time but am still planning the water area,
I finally bought all my plants and all these are going into the tank, and some decor which I had to have as well,

Musa Dwarf Cavendish, apparently these are the same plants that are used to grow bananas in big production fields in the canary's but I don't want it to get that big if it grows to much then it will have to be removed









Musa Acuminata









Boston Fern









Birds Nest Fern









Areca Palm









Vriesea Splendens









Tillandsia Leiboldiana 









Catopsis Morreniana









Nepanthes Alata / Monkey Pitcher Plant
Which I have had in day gecko tanks but the pitchers always die, so hopefully with the bigger tank and maybe hidden under a fern they will stand a better chance...









Venus Flytrap









Neoregelia Ampulacea









Noregelia Paucifflora









Entada Bean 40cm long 









Coconut









Liana Twisted 100cm long x5









Ghost Wood, which has been sitting in a big tub having daily water changes to get out all the tannins? as the wood will be sitting in a pool this way as soon as its in the tank the water won't keep dirtying///


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

All looks good mate, i love the Areca Palm They always look great in viv's, What substrate are you using and will you plant directly in or use pots? Also are you just going to use one UVB tube for the agama or have a 2nd one to help plant growth


----------



## DayGecko (Jun 21, 2010)

My lighting will stay the same as all my other tanks Arcadia 2% (good for plants) & 5% (For the rep), which will be in an Exo Terra canopy with a little Halogen Spot bult (theres room for one so I'll put one in there), and Infra red heat bulbs to increase ambient temperature.

Because of the size and the weight of the soil this time around I was gonna use loads of hydroleca and sit the plants where I want them and then have 1/2" of plantation soil mixed with fine grade orchid bark resting on top, If I plant the plants in the substrate I will need alot of it and the weight, well it would be near impossible to move once filled. So this way will hopfully keep it lighter.


----------

